# BirthDay Pictures



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Too cute !


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Those are great pictures!  Looks like she had a terrific Birthday!  And that cake looks really yummy! :


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

What kind of cake did she get? That third picture is hilarious, it looks like she is cracking up!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Happy birthday Lucy!
those are very cute and funny pictures.



Did I get lots of loot for my Birthday? Huh, huh????? don't make me go postal mom.


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

What great pictures and a good birthday! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Happy b-day girl!!!!!Great pictures!!!!


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Those pictures are wonderful. You can tell she's having such a great time.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It looks like Lucy really loved her birthday cake! She looks like she had a great birthday with new ducks and everything.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Happy Birthday Miss Lucy!!...I think I will have a talk with the doggy welfare department.... because I do not think your Mama spoils you enough!!:no:

Woo Hoo what a great birthday she mus have had.


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone glad you all like the pictures!


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Happy first birthday Lucy!!!


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

Thank you Shortcake


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It was a great birthday that she had. The cake looks yummy and I love her sticking her tongue out. It is like she is saying "this is so yummy and you cant have any".


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> It was a great birthday that she had. The cake looks yummy and I love her sticking her tongue out. It is like she is saying "this is so yummy and you cant have any".


lol you are so right about that. Everytime i see this pic though i laugh so much. Shes such a funny golden my lil Lucy.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

What a great birthday!! LOVE the pictures!!

What kind of cake is that?? I CAN'T wait until M2's birthdays!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

How did you make the cake? Would love to know! I assume all doggy-friendly ingredients?


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Lucy!! Loved the pictures. Looks like she had a great day!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Too cute!! She looks like she is making a wish in the second picture. 
Happy Birthday Lucy!!


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

Happy Birthday Lucy!!! I can't believe you are already one...I remember when you were just a wee little puppy!!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

AWWWW Lucy Sweetie....HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!:smooch: I can't believe you are one already!! What a beautiful, lucky girl you are to have a Mom who loves you so very much! A very nice life you have Miss Lucy! Your cake looks so YUMMY, and that duck you got, is Klondike's very favorite toy!!


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh the cake was a peanut butter carrot cake that I found online! I tried making it likw 3 times because it kept coming out wrong! LOL I'm horrible in the kitchen, but hey she looooved it!


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

Now that looks like a party! Those are great pictures.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Those are great pictures and they brought big smiles to my face! The one picture with her eyes closed looks like she's making a wish. LOL


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

Ambesi said:


> Those are great pictures and they brought big smiles to my face! The one picture with her eyes closed looks like she's making a wish. LOL


Aww thank you!  Oh and Winchester is just too cute, what a face.


----------

